# HELP! Up 9 months, blackout, now wont boot v8.2



## hellsshells (Jul 26, 2012)

All,
HELP! Machine was up almost 10 months, 6 websites, databases (all of them) GONE! Machine blacked out, no warning, nothing on the screen before it happened (usually a crash warning and eminently a reboot), I can only assume it is the primary drive as the 4 RAID drives and it's config are healthy. Ver 8.2 When I boot, I get

```
Invalid partition
Invalid partition
No /boot/loader

FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
Invalid partition
no /boot/kernel/kernel

FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
```
___________________________
Using fixit and livefs cd. I just took a look at ad0 in fdisk and this is what
it looks like

```
Mount
_____

none
swap
none
none
none
```
Any ideas?

I think using fdisk and recreating the mount points or label would clear it up. I have done that in the past with other primary drives and never lost any data on the boot drive. I would rather ask all you pro's if there is a better,safer way as I don't want to risk the aforementioned if I don't have to...

Jeffrey


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 26, 2012)

Try to boot up using a live CD (such as PC-BSD) and check if you can access the disks from within that system.


----------

